# Husky Excursion Brake Controller



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

On the way home from camping last weekend, we experienced a nasty grabbing of the trailer brakes. We were in stop and go traffic and if I barely touched the TV brake, the trailer brakes went on full pressure. Lot's of jarring and dirty looks from other drivers as well as DW. It was annoying, very frustrating and unsafe.

F-150
Husky excursion brake controller
OB 295RE

We were towing probably around 8,000 lbs thus I had the brake pressure set to 8.0 (out of 10) and the boost set to either L2 or L3 (same result on both settings).

So my questions:
a) What should the brake pressure be set at on the digital scale?







What boost level should I run?
c) Any ideas why this would have started all of a sudden? no issues on the first half of trip.

Many thanks.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine's a Prodigy P3 but I suspect the concepts are the same.

Mine is set so that the TT brakes lock at about 3.0 - 4.0 volts. When I "slow down" with the brakes, the reading is 1.8 - 2.3 volts.

I'd get your manual out and find out what the setting should be. I remember when I set up my Prodigy, I took the TT out to a big deserted parking lot and drove along slowly and did the adjustments as stated in the manual, at that time.

Perhaps 8 is too high? But as noted, I have a Prod, not the Husky and the scale of numbers may be different.


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

I had similar symptoms a couple years back...brakes grabbing erratically at low speed. Turns out I had a short in the wiring, inside the brake drum. I brought the trailer to a place that sells utility trailers and they were able to troubleshoot and fix for reasonable cost. When the brakes were 'grabbing' the prodigy display was also throwing an error code - very briefly - you had to be watching the display while the problem was occurring. My trailer had very low miles at the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd suspect a problem as mentioned above. If ther brakes are normally functioning fine, then the settings are ok.


----------

